# Got an ugly one today boys!!!



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

Fuuuu. This thing is shot but the owner won't go for a new coil so I am left to re-seal this mess..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd walk away. It would worry me to take ownership of his poor decision.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like it says 'Atlas Heater' on the unit. What did the customer call for originally? A leak? No heat?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow. I would say that has a high t.t.s.f.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ttsf?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Turn To Shiit Factor.

The higher the factor the easier it is to reach the point of no return.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

I just resealed it and said to the building owner -0 guarantee..
Yess it was leaking water out the bottom and loosing steam pressure. Ofcourse 4 bolts broke so I had to drill and tap the holes


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mobeoner said:


> I just resealed it and said to the building owner -0 guarantee..
> Yess it was leaking water out the bottom and loosing steam pressure. Ofcourse 4 bolts broke so I had to drill and tap the holes


Sounds like that may have taken as long as replacing it.
What would the cost difference be , between your repair and new parts ?


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

The coil is about $1700 new so he didnt want to go for it and my boss will probably charge him like $1200 for labor and parts- took me 3hrs to do with setting up scaffold and clean up.
This is a commercial building with 60 apartments so they guy is just Beeing cheap and stupid not to get a new coil... But it works, it's no leaking and the boiler made 5 pounds of pressure with no problems... But I doubt this patch will last long because the face of the boiler is extreamly pitted.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What did you use for gasket material? And what brand is that red pipe dope? Years ago in Westchester, NY I worked for a contractor that installed gasoline storage tanks and he had cans of pipe dope that we used on threaded connections and the dope was red but I can't remember the name on the cans.

That contractor did any permanent structure found at a service station; gasoline and diesel fuel storage tanks, the related piping and vents, gas pumps, hydraulic lifts, air compressors and the like.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad to see someone else uses real channel locks around here...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

tell your boss to hand deliver the bill and 
cash the check tomorrow... 

cause that
is not gonna last too long:no:


----------



## Paulplumb (Jan 2, 2012)

TTSF brilliant, will use that one. I try not to work for landlords. They all seem to be as tight as a ducks @rse. They all want the job done yesterday but they want you to invoice them on completion and then take 3 months to pay lol. That's what I find anyhow.


----------



## Paulplumb (Jan 2, 2012)

Paulplumb said:


> TTSF brilliant, will use that one. I try not to work for landlords. They all seem to be as tight as a ducks @rse. They all want the job done yesterday but they want you to invoice them on completion and then take 3 months to pay lol. That's what I find anyhow.


Sorry got carried away ranting. Looks like you made the best of a bad job. I would have legged it!


----------



## boilergrappler (Jan 2, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> tell your boss to hand deliver the bill and
> cash the check tomorrow...
> 
> cause that
> is not gonna last too long:no:


Exactly what I was thinking.............Good Luck with that repair


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

If I had a system like that you may want to take a carbon monoxide reading, last thing you need is it leaking near an inhabited space. If anything happens they will go after the last gas fitter that worked on the system. When ever I do my preventive maintence or any heating work I bring out my tester, it covers my back side.


----------

